# SLP Long Tube Headers w/ HF CATS



## phillirp (Dec 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if SLP Long Tube Headers w/ High Flow Cats are CARB approved? I will be attaching it to a SLP Loudmouth II exhaust.

Thanks for the help. 

Pontiac GTO SLP Long Tube Headers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

As SLP says "off road use only". From posts regarding CALI, some have found short tubes that are legal, but that's it. I doubt I'd spend the money.

I think there's a member that is certified for Cali emissions inspection, because this came up a while ago. Maybe they'll have a solution for you.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I think JBA shorties are the only CARB approved headers. I also beliuve they have a special model number for CA residents too.

Either way, I wouldn't buy SLP headers, they are a mix between short and long tubes. Just get long tumbes or shorties, don't go wasting all that money on medieoker.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

What do you mean - I have the SLP and they're full headers. Great quality too. I did the header maintenance for the coating twice in four years, and they still look new.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> As SLP says "off road use only". From posts regarding CALI, some have found short tubes that are legal, but that's it. I doubt I'd spend the money.
> 
> *I think there's a member that is certified for Cali emissions inspection*, because this came up a while ago. Maybe they'll have a solution for you.


That would be me.  Well I'm not certified anymore because I have moved on from the Air Quality Group with Enivronmental Management at my job. All I have to do is pass the smoke reading test to get my certification for another year.

To make this simple, if the replacement cats are not fitted in the original location of the original cats IT IS ILLEGAL in California. That's the problem we have with long tubes. Sure the engine can be tuned with them to pass emissions (the sniffer) but they won't pass the visual if the inspector knows what he/she is looking for. Also it is illegal to replace cats if they're not faulty, damaged, etc. Some cats are factory warrantied up to 150,000 miles.


----------



## phillirp (Dec 28, 2009)

I went with the JBA shorties and catted mids, Ill find out soon enough if im screwed. This makes my bolt-on transformation complete!

2004 GTO
K&N Intake
SLP Loudmouth II
JBA Shorties
JBA MID/W CATS
Diablo Sport Tuned


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

what about high-flow cats? are they california smog legal?
sorry for the thread high-jack


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That would be me.  Well I'm not certified anymore because I have moved on from the Air Quality Group with Enivronmental Management at my job. All I have to do is pass the smoke reading test to get my certification for another year.
> 
> To make this simple, if the replacement cats are not fitted in the original location of the original cats IT IS ILLEGAL in California. That's the problem we have with long tubes. Sure the engine can be tuned with them to pass emissions (the sniffer) but they won't pass the visual if the inspector knows what he/she is looking for. Also it is illegal to replace cats if they're not faulty, damaged, etc. Some cats are factory warrantied up to 150,000 miles.


LOL - didn't remember - was a long time ago.

Get your CALI questions in now people. My guess everyone is screwed :rofl:

Is it true they'll pull you over and do a visual inspection?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Mike_V said:


> LOL - didn't remember - was a long time ago.
> 
> Get your CALI questions in now people. My guess everyone is screwed :rofl:
> 
> Is it true they'll pull you over and do a visual inspection?


Normally you'll get pulled over if your car is obviously polluting the air or if your car is annoyingly loud due to a modified exhaust. Some cops carry a decibel sound meter with them to check if your car is above the state allow dbs. My co-worker got popped and had to get his exhaust re-done. Ask *GM4LIFE* about the recent a$$-puckering ordeal he had on the freeway.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

My car would have blew the db meter up.


----------



## jmaklary (Feb 28, 2009)

So I just moved to Cali from Arizona. My car has no resonators or mufflers, so what should I do to pass Cali smog? Should I even waste my time with going to shorties and cat mids? I will most likely only be here in Cali for a year or two.


----------



## john.rowe (Feb 18, 2011)

GM4life said:


> My car would have blew the db meter up.


what exhaust setup did you have? i have the loudmouth and i'm planning on getting longtubes shortly. i'm stationed in cali but have nm plates. so can they get me with violations?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

john.rowe said:


> what exhaust setup did you have? i have the loudmouth and i'm planning on getting longtubes shortly. i'm stationed in cali but have nm plates. so can they get me with violations?


I had LMI's for two weeks and they were too loud. I end up going with a custom Magnaflow exhaust. LMI with LT headers is loud. I'm not shure if cali laws effect out of state folks.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

So there is no way to get a set of LT's to pass CA smog?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wouldn't say that. As was stated earlier, the legality is that if the cats were moved from their original location, they'll fail the visual if the tech knows that law (or chooses to enforce it). I have Kooks LTs and I pass with them but I'm not going to post how to do something that is technically illegal because my post would likely get pulled......


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Understandable..haha. Thanks


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------

